# TUG Members: Time running out to update your profiles



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2007)

Many TUG Members still have the discontinued generic TUG Member password entered in their BBS Profiles to establish their TUG Member status here on the BBS.  The generic TUG Member password was replaced on March 23, 2007 with the new BBS Member Code available from a successful login to the new Members-only Login system.

To maintain your TUG Member recognition here on the Bulletin Board without interruption, you have until April 22 29, 2007 to enter the new BBS Member Code in your BBS profile.

Effective April 23 30, 2007, those without the new BBS Member Code in their BBS profiles will be shown as 'Guests' and will lose access to the TUG Member extra privileges here on the Bulletin Board.  

Please see this post for further details and instruction information:
*New Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*

*UPDATE: the time period in which the discontinued universal TUG member password is recognized by the bbs has been extended one week, through 29 April, 2007.*


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

For newbies:

Click "User CP" at the top of this screen
Click "Edit Profile" on the left
Enter new BBS Member Code in the box at the bottom of screen


----------



## gdeluca (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder!  Thought I had done everything but forgot that


----------



## kapish (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks. I think I am OK now...


----------



## Patri (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow. Really wasn't paying attention to all this, but the headline caught my eye today. I did what I was supposed to just now, so guess you are stuck with me.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2007)

Patri said:


> I did what I was supposed to just now, so guess you are stuck with me.



Actually, you didn't.  You still have the old generic Member Password in your profile.  Maybe you forgot to hit the 'Save Changes' button.  (??)


----------



## Califgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if I did it or not. Is there a way you can tell?

Ok, I got it. It now says status: TUG Member under my log in name at the top of the page.  Sorry for being so dense!


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*I'm an idiot.*

Geeshhh, I can't even find where one logs into MY TUG.  Had the username/password emailed but can't get it to work. Oh well!


----------



## cerralee (Apr 10, 2007)

*Still reads Guest*

I did what it said to do but my status still says guest.  When I go to the my tug page it says my membership is valid till November?  Does it take awhile to show up as member?


----------



## cerralee (Apr 10, 2007)

*Figured it out*

I figured it out, I needed to hit the reload page button to make the status change after I entered the information.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Htoo0 said:


> Geeshhh, I can't even find where one logs into MY TUG.  Had the username/password emailed but can't get it to work. Oh well!



From the thread linked to in the very first post of this thread:





> The BBS Member Code is visible in the 'My TUG' box when you successfully use your new password to log into the *Member Areas* of the TUG website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patri (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, I logged out and then logged in with the new password. Am I good now?


----------



## AKE (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm lost... I tried to update but I keep getting an error message... HELP!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2007)

perhaps listing the error message would help? =)


----------



## Dave M (Apr 10, 2007)

AKE - 

It appears that you have incorrectly inserted your TUG Member password into your profile. To find the "BBS Member Code", which should be entered in your profile, see Doug's post #11 in this thread.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*My problem*

Ok, I'm probably the only knucklehead to have done this...but just in case: When I joined as a guest we had a new DSL account which turned out to have limited (5MB) storage.  So I switched to an account with yahoo before I became a member.  Thus 2 different email accounts which the new system couldn't handle.  It's being corrected now.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 10, 2007)

*Dense*

I think I'm dense.  I changed the PW for reviews awhile ago.  I entered the new PW today.  When am I supposed to use the new PW?  Which PW do I use when I log into Tug?  Am I okay, or is there something else I need to do?  Sorry I'm old and don't understand.  

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Dave M (Apr 10, 2007)

Ht -

See my post immediately above yours. That message also applies to you. 

You have your TUG member password (incorrect) rather than the BBS Member Code (correct) entered in the BBS Member Code box in your profile. That's why you are listed as a "Guest" here on the BBS.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 10, 2007)

You're all set, Nancy. Use your Member password any time you want to log into the members-only areas, such as the Resort Reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2007)

It is important to note that we WANT you to change your passwords for the ratings/reviews section to MATCH the password you use to log into the BBS.

This is the only way we can provide you with the same Username and Password for the BBS...as we do for the ratings/reviews.

You may go here to change your RATINGS AND REVIEWS password:

http://tug2.com/TugMembers/ChangeLogin.aspx


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Patri said:


> Well, I logged out and then logged in with the new password. Am I good now?



Yep, you've got the BBS Member Code in your profile now.  The bbs will still recognize you as a TUGger on April 23.  :whoopie:


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 10, 2007)

I must be doing something wrong because every time I go to 'my tug' and put in the user name and password I was sent ...it tells me I'm wrong!  For someone who is very computer iliterate...what AM I doing wrong???


----------



## Elli (Apr 10, 2007)

JoAnn said:


> I must be doing something wrong because every time I go to 'my tug' and put in the user name and password I was sent ...it tells me I'm wrong!  For someone who is very computer iliterate...what AM I doing wrong???


JoAnn, guess what - your last post showed you as a guest.  Apparently the password and BBS member code are two different things.  When I went to 'my tug' my password didn't show up, only the BBS member code, which is different from my password.  I just used that word that appeared beside BBS member Code and inserted it in 'my profile' at the very bottom where it asks for it.  Will see if this works.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

JoAnn said:


> I must be doing something wrong because every time I go to 'my tug' and put in the user name and password I was sent ...it tells me I'm wrong!  For someone who is very computer iliterate...what AM I doing wrong???



You've put the new personal Member password into your BBS profile, instead of the BBS Member Code.  

Click *here* to go to the Member Area login page, then log in with the Member username/password you were just emailed.  This will enable you to view the screen below and find the BBS Member Code.





.. then click *here* to go to your BBS profile, scroll down, and enter the BBS Member Code (NOT your new Member password):


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 11, 2007)

Makai:  I have a red warning that my BBS Member code is expiring, but I already renewed and got my permanent one (unless the 5 digit number given me is for something different).  How should I handle this.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Makai:  I have a red warning that my BBS Member code is expiring, but I already renewed and got my permanent one (unless the 5 digit number given me is for something different).  How should I handle this.



If you have obtained your login password for the new Member Login system, follow the instructions in the post directly above yours.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 11, 2007)

I changed to the new BBS Member Code when first alerted.

Now you are saying I need to outdate to the new BBS Member Code by April 23, 2007.  I just enter The TUG Resort Database using Pedro47 and my new password. No Problem.

Is there a second step in this process?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 11, 2007)

So now there are *three* different passwords? One to log in, one to show as a member on the BBS, and a third to get into reviews section?

Also, how do you get back to My Tug page, if your computer remembers your login?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally got it straight.  I think.  Took me over a half an hour.  And gee-whiz, I'm a high school grad.  It shouldn't have been that difficult.  Next time can you guys make things just a tad more simple?

Fern

[_You've done it right.  Everything looks AOK. - mg_]


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 11, 2007)

I've spent the last 30 minutes trying to fix this issue with my TUG account.  Can someone please confirm that I'm "good to go" now?

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> I've spent the last 30 minutes trying to fix this issue with my TUG account.  Can someone please confirm that I'm "good to go" now?
> 
> Thanks!



You have the discontinued value in your BBS Profile.  After April 22 the bbs will not recognize you as a TUG member unless you update it.

The post below has been extensively updated to graphically guide you through the process.  If you already have established your login to the new Member Login system, you can skip down to PART II:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie said:


> So now there are *three* different passwords? One to log in, one to show as a member on the BBS, and a third to get into reviews section?



There are TWO 'passwords'.  One for the Members Login (reviews), and one for the BBS.  You can update both of these yourself, and we suggest you set them to the same value so that one set of login data will work everywhere.  Once set, there is no need to change them.

The BBS Member Code isn't a 'password' exactly.  It is the new identifier you enter into your bbs profile to establish to the bbs that you are a TUG Member.  This will be updated periodically.



> Also, how do you get back to My Tug page, if your computer remembers your login?



Just go to the Reviews or any other Members-only feature.  If you're NOT already logged in, it will take you to the Members Login page.  If you ARE already logged in, there is a MY TUG link in the navigation bar at the top the Reviews and Ratings pages.  There is also a direct link to the Member Login in the BBS Member Code section of your bbs profile.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

For those having such difficulty...perhaps you could provide some insight as to where our communication and instructions on said issues are breaking down?

I realize it isnt easy as pie...but we are trying our best to explain it...how can we better accomplish that?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> I changed to the new BBS Member Code when first alerted.
> 
> Now you are saying I need to outdate to the new BBS Member Code by April 23, 2007.  I just enter The TUG Resort Database using Pedro47 and my new password. No Problem.
> 
> Is there a second step in this process?



Don't confuse this with obtaining login information for the new Member Login system, which you have already done.

You did not change your *bbs profile* to the* BBS Member Code*.  Your profile still has the old value from the last 3 years that was just discontinued.  

This post will graphically guide you through the process.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## m61376 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the confusion that we're having (at least my confusion) was not changing the login/password but changing the new BBS member code in our profiles. Post #24 above finally cleared it up for me.


----------



## spike (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow..I have a three year membership, an expired email address, and a graduate degree and this makes no sense to me.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

spike said:


> Wow..I have a three year membership, an expired email address, and a graduate degree and this makes no sense to me.



You have the wrong value in the BBS Member Code section of your bbs profile.

This post will graphically guide you through the process.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Bumping into a Brick Wall*

Alas, I too am bumping into brick wall - I updated my profile and entered the new BBS member code.  Now I am being listed as a "Guest".

I tried to log into the Forums area what I thought to be my password didn't work. So I emailed Tug yesterday via the lost password link. The email I got back from Tug did not provide my password but said it was encrypted. Ok, I gave up on it  and came back to it today and the message prompt said it was more than 24 hours since my password help request and I had to resubmit my help request anew.

So, I tried to do that and now received this error message:"The address that you have used to request a new password does not match any of the addresses in our user database. Please request a new address be sent to you by using this form."

Help!!!!  I thought I entered an accurate address.  

This process has been clear as mud.

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Alas, I too am bumping into brick wall - I updated my profile and entered the new BBS member code.  Now I am being listed as a "Guest".



Something very strange here.  You DO have the correct BBS Member Code in your profile, yet it is showing you as Guest.  Let me look into this.

[Edited to add:]  As it says in the text of the BBS Member Code box, after you update the BBS Member Code in your profile your member status on the bbs does not reset until the next login.  Had you logged off and back on?

At any rate, since you have the correct value in your profile, I manually set you to TUG Member on the bbs, and as I read this thread it now is indicating your member status.  I will email you to tell you the email address you have in your profile.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Alas, I too am bumping into brick wall - I updated my profile and entered the new BBS member code.  Now I am being listed as a "Guest".
> 
> I tried to log into the Forums area what I thought to be my password didn't work. So I emailed Tug yesterday via the lost password link. The email I got back from Tug did not provide my password but said it was encrypted. Ok, I gave up on it  and came back to it today and the message prompt said it was more than 24 hours since my password help request and I had to resubmit my help request anew.
> 
> ...



Well, you had to be logged on in order to post this message, so it appears you  have your current password.  Is there still a problem?  Feel free to email via the Contact BBS Admin link near the bottom of the page if you'd prefer to take this offline.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have enter the BBS Member code. now I list as a guest.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 13, 2007)

You're all set, pedro. You're back to "TUG Member" again. Sometimes it requires logging out and logging in again before the change takes effect.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 13, 2007)

I entered my BBS member code into my profile instead of the old one, time, and now I'm listed as a guest when I log in with my bbs screen name.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

littlestar said:


> I entered my BBS member code into my profile instead of the old one, time, and now I'm listed as a guest when I log in with my bbs screen name.



no..you entered your ratings and reviews password instead.

the member code has no numbers in it and is a very simple word listed when you log in to the ratings reviews.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 13, 2007)

I figured it out. The word was so simple, I didn't think it would be that easy. ha Sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 14, 2007)

Makai: Thank you for all your patience    You can quit pulling your hair out on my account, I THINK I am fully set up now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 14, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Makai: Thank you for all your patience    You can quit pulling your hair out on my account, I THINK I am fully set up now.



Yep, you've got it all right now!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you Doug (aka Makai Guy) for your help in getting me straitened out!

I went to the My Tug area and changed the password I received via email so that both my passwords are now the same. So I think I'm finally "Good to Go".

I guess it didn't help that when I was trying to make these Tug changes that it was the end of the day and I was fighting to keep from nodding off - so I wasn't at peak to process information.

Thanks again for all the great work you and all the volunteers do.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Paula (Apr 15, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Many TUG Members still have the discontinued generic TUG Member password entered in their BBS Profiles to establish their TUG Member status here on the BBS.  The generic TUG Member password was replaced on March 23, 2007 with the new BBS Member Code available from a successful login to the new Members-only Login system.
> 
> To maintain your TUG Member recognition here on the Bulletin Board without interruption, you have until April 22, 2007 to enter the new BBS Member Code in your BBS profile.
> 
> ...



SORRY, BUT I HAVE TRIED ALL AFTERNOON TO FIND:You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was replaced on 23 March, 2007. Please update the BBS Member Code in your bbs profile to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. This procedure has changed since you last did it. Click here for detailed instructions.

hate to bother you but where do i find the NEW BBS MEMBER CODE, I can see the word "time" in profile but just can't find the CODE TO RE ENTER, I can sign in to BBS fine but received that red warning text, thanks for all your help. Paula


----------



## Dave M (Apr 15, 2007)

Paula - 

Please read "Part II" in the link contained in the wording you quoted. That has instructions, the link to the place the "New Member Code" can be found and a screen shot showing you a picture of what you should see.

Also, if you haven't followed the procedures in "Part I", you'll need to do that first.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 15, 2007)

Paula said:


> SORRY, BUT I HAVE TRIED ALL AFTERNOON TO FIND:You have an outdated BBS Member Code in your profile. 'time' was replaced on 23 March, 2007. Please update the BBS Member Code in your bbs profile to the current code before 23 April, 2007 so the BBS can continue to recognize you as a TUG Member. This procedure has changed since you last did it. Click here for detailed instructions.
> 
> hate to bother you but where do i find the NEW BBS MEMBER CODE, I can see the word "time" in profile but just can't find the CODE TO RE ENTER, I can sign in to BBS fine but received that red warning text, thanks for all your help. Paula



Paula - can you help us here?  How can we reword that notice to indicate that 'Click here' really means to click your mouse on where it says 'Click here'?  The post that link takes you to answers your question directly - with pictures even.


----------



## Paula (Apr 15, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> For newbies:
> 
> Click "User CP" at the top of this screen
> Click "Edit Profile" on the left
> Enter new BBS Member Code in the box at the bottom of screen



Hi there, sorry to bug you, but I have been trying to find the BBS MEMBER CODE, I know where to edit and reenter the code but cannot find it, I have been away since Jan. and now when I log into BBS I see this RED MESSAGE, but cannot seem to find the new code. I only remember my BBS USER NAME AND PW, I always use Tug/time and that doesn't work anymore, thanks for any help, very confused on this one, I am sure it's very easy I must be doing something wrong. I renewed my membership today Sunday, it did expire, but I was away in Mexico for three months. Thanks again. Paula


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 15, 2007)

Paula said:


> Hi there, sorry to bug you, but I have been trying to find the BBS MEMBER CODE, I know where to edit and reenter the code but cannot find it, I have been away since Jan. and now when I log into BBS I see this RED MESSAGE, but cannot seem to find the new code. I only remember my BBS USER NAME AND PW, I always use Tug/time and that doesn't work anymore, thanks for any help, very confused on this one, I am sure it's very easy I must be doing something wrong. I renewed my membership today Sunday, it did expire, but I was away in Mexico for three months. Thanks again. Paula



Paula - the access system for the Members-only portions of TUG has been updated.  When you get set up with the new system, the BBS Member Code is available when you log into the new Members Login system.  

PLEASE go to that post that we keep pointing you to, as it will lead you through the process.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 16, 2007)

*Member Sign In or BBS Signin?*

Hi ~ I'm Gnipgnop

I too have been trying to update my system with the new pass word and User ID.  I'm told that Activation is complete.  I have my user name and password ~ but now I'm so confused as to which one pertains to the Member sign in and which one is for the BBS.  HELP!


----------



## Paula (Apr 16, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Paula - can you help us here?  How can we reword that notice to indicate that 'Click here' really means to click your mouse on where it says 'Click here'?  The post that link takes you to answers your question directly - with pictures even.


 
OK, WILL LOOK AGAIN: although, I have clicked everywhere, sorry, I only have my BBS USER NAME AND PW, and it doesn't accept that, I have been away since it expired in December so now starting to renew all memberships which I did yesterday and received a receipt back and an order number. I have given them two email address's but they say they cannot find them. I know it must be very easy I am just missing something on the page. Paula


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 16, 2007)

just took care of you via email paula!


----------



## Paula (Apr 16, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Many TUG Members still have the discontinued generic TUG Member password entered in their BBS Profiles to establish their TUG Member status here on the BBS.  The generic TUG Member password was replaced on March 23, 2007 with the new BBS Member Code available from a successful login to the new Members-only Login system.
> 
> To maintain your TUG Member recognition here on the Bulletin Board without interruption, you have until April 22, 2007 to enter the new BBS Member Code in your BBS profile.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU, TO ALL WHO HAVE HELPED ME, I RECEIVED AN EMAIL FROM TUG WITH THE MISSING LINK, ALL SET NOW, THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR PATIENCE, Paula :whoopie:


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 23, 2007)

*UPDATE: the time period in which the discontinued universal TUG member password is recognized by the bbs has been extended one week, through 29 April, 2007.*


----------



## spike (Apr 23, 2007)

*I don't think it will help*



Makai Guy said:


> *UPDATE: the time period in which the discontinued universal TUG member password is recognized by the bbs has been extended one week, through 29 April, 2007.*


Uhhhhhh thanks.... but more time isn't all that helpful, for those of us who don't get it. (Not bashing the great volunteers who have been helping unravel all this)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2007)

Tons of time have been spent by many people (Mostly Doug) on creating specific instructions with picture based help to make this as easy as possible.

However if noone reads them, they are useless.

As always, if you are having issues, please email me at tug@tug2.net and I will take care of it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

spike said:


> Uhhhhhh thanks.... but more time isn't all that helpful, for those of us who don't get it. (Not bashing the great volunteers who have been helping unravel all this)



You took the time to enter a new code into the BBS Member Code field in your profile.  But you entered the WRONG CODE.

Please go to this post.  Take the time to read what it actually says, and follow the directions step by step.  Not only does it give graphic directions, it points out in bold red type the exact error you are making.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

